# papillary cancer and celiac disease...



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good grief!

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=041411&subspec_id=419


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Not cool for us Celiacs. 10 years a diagnosed Celiac and 5 months a diagnosed Hashi's with antibodies. Never had an ultasound or scan, guess I better put that on my list of things to inquire about!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> Not cool for us Celiacs. 10 years a diagnosed Celiac and 5 months a diagnosed Hashi's with antibodies. Never had an ultasound or scan, guess I better put that on my list of things to inquire about!


Oh, Northernlite! You must do RAIU. Sonograms do have their limitations and also................

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Please tell me you are going to do this. You are such a valued person and member here. I "really" do care.....................a lot!


----------

